

Black March 2012 - sp332
http://black-march.com/

======
untog
Possibly the most confusing web site I've seen in a while. It's like the
author got excited and threw half a dozen images they liked on a page.

------
Yarnage
I wish the people who started this "movement" actually understood the
economics behind what they're doing. It's dumb and won't amount to anything.

------
fourmii
I want to support this sort of movement, but it seems a little naive. Sure,
not going to a movie is going to have some impact on the big movie studios and
companies, but I happen to love listening to music. And I still want to
support the artists themselves, many of them not superstars...

~~~
pookiesbutt
Waiting 4 weeks won't hurt the artist given the media industry's really-slow-
payment policy to content creators.

------
zht
Long story short:

"Do not buy a single record. Do not download a single song, legally or
illegally. Do not go to see a single film in cinemas, or download a copy. Do
not buy a DVD in the stores. Do not buy a videogame. Do not buy a single book
or magazine."

~~~
Yarnage
"Do not buy a single record until April. Do not download a single song,
legally or illegally until April. Do not go to see a single film in cinemas,
or download a copy until April. Do not buy a DVD in the stores until April. Do
not buy a videogame until April. Do not buy a single book or magazine until
April."

Fixed that for ya as that is what the website suggests.

------
arbitrage
oh, we're still passing around the "emergency" ip list? these people have
absolutely no idea what they're talking about, or why this won't work.

i hope they remember to send us a postcard from 30 years ago.

~~~
sp332
DNS is a good upgrade from passing around text files, but it's not the only
possible solution, or necessarily the best one. An "emergency" IP list doesn't
scale, but it's much better than nothing if your DNS stops working.

------
finnw
> _With the continuing campaigns for Internet-censoring litigation such as
> SOPA and PIPA,_

I think you mean Internet-censoring _legislation_

------
ScotterC
but, but but. I already pre-ordered mass effect 3!

